# Mount & Blade.



## Saeltari (Apr 8, 2009)

One of the best games I have played is Mount & Blade. If you like the medieval era then you owe it to yourself to check it out, they have a free demo and it doesn't take up much space. 

Let me just say that you can ride horses and fight from horse back in a very addicting way! It is well done and puts shame to all those big name companies that refuse to let us ride mounts in their games.

It is just all around fun. Take a look! -> Mount&Blade

If you have played it I would love to hear what you think especially if you have played any of the player made mods? I have yet to try those as the original game is great fun as it is.

It's the most fun i've had fighting with sword and shield.


----------



## Saeltari (Apr 10, 2009)

Does this mean nobody's played it? If you haven't you should give it a try, at least so I can have somebody to talk about it with .

If you like fighting from horse back or on foot with medieval type weapons it is great stress relief.


----------



## Happy Joe (Apr 14, 2009)

I haven't tried it yet.
downloading...
Thanx for the recommendation!

Enjoy!


----------



## Happy Joe (Apr 14, 2009)

Tried it; not my cup of tea;
cumbersome control process, slow, poor graphics, laggy...
Feels like a poor console port.
OK for a freebie.
(uninstalled)

If you like this give the Sacred 1 demo a try;
http://download.cnet.com/Sacred-Demo/3000-7537_4-10264156.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Simple Simon (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been playing this game a fair bit over the last week. I'd nearly agree with Joe on it but I find the mechanics and the size of the battles to be fantastic, there's nothing like unseating riders with one blow or galloping through infantry cutting down soldiers left and right. 
Also I've never played a game that gives you the ability to be both commander and soldier done so well.

There's alot of negatives to the game though, I especially hate how the game gives you the freedom to go do whatever you want but there is literally only one thing to do in the game which is recruit followers and go kill your enemies. I think if they reduced the freedom in the game and increased functionality it would be greatly improved. The quests are a joke, there only seems to be about 5 or 6 different ones that you keep having to repeat, they bring nothing to the game as far as I can see.

The one thing that really rubs me the wrong way though is the fact that the game is based around having to increase your party size, it's the only factor that limits you from becoming a self sustained super power. Restricting the amount of resources or recruits would be far more ideal as it would actually mean getting your troops killed had some sort of impact, instead when half your army dies it takes about 4 minutes to fill it back up again. Also on the enemies side the same thing happens, you crush a lords army and 4 minutes later they have another one. Also sieges are ridiculous, the person behind the wall has such a big advantage that it's nearly a futile effort attacking unless you outnumber them in astronomic proportions. 

There is alot to gripe about, the game reminds me of assasins creed, fun mechanincs but tedious repitious game play.


----------



## Urlik (Apr 18, 2009)

I've been having loads of fun with this and I've downloaded a few mods for it.
the 1257 mod is great and if you have a fast PC with a good GFX card, the battle sizer mod allows you to have even bigger battles with hundreds of troops on the field.

here's a page full of mods


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Apr 19, 2009)

I tried the demo from my Steam account but I found the game controls to be so cumbersome that I unistalled it the just the other day.


----------



## Saeltari (May 10, 2009)

For those who might be interested D2D has it on sale this weekend for $7.50. The expansion is supposed to be out soon and you can supposedly be a king I believe, so you can have your own country!!!


----------

